# Sage on the way to vets



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Taking Sage at 2 to vet still has the runs, won't eat hamburger and rice, or cookies. She has had the runs for 4 days vet said give her the hamburger and rice did not help. Last night she stood in her bed and put her front paws and head down and kept her butt in the air. She did it again this morning, and she threw up a clear slimy substance. She was drinking and eating until last night. I cannot for the life of me think what could be doing this, she does pee a lot. I wonder how many days it takes to get a reaction from that Nexgard. I gave it to her on the 22nd of July


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, I would have the vet run bloodwork to check for pancreatitis just to be safe.
It is probably not worms as I believe nexgard would kill off most intestinal parasites...
Paws crossed, let us know how it goes!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry she is in pain  Please keep us updated. Hugs to you and Sage!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would link her current illness to eating the leaves with the Round Up on them more than the Nexguard. Talk to the vet about both. I also would recommend getting blood work done.

I hope the vet can get a clear picture and good plan in place quickly.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll be keeping you & Sage in my thoughts. Sending good wishes your way. Just looked at my clock and it won't be long now. When we are worried about one of our pets the appt. hr. doesn't seem to come soon enough.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I would link her current illness to eating the leaves with the Round Up on them more than the Nexguard. Talk to the vet about both. I also would recommend getting blood work done.
> 
> I hope the vet can get a clear picture and good plan in place quickly.



Oh, I missed that - what is round up?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, I missed that - what is round up?


A weed killer.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> A weed killer.



Oh no!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Specifically RoundUp is glyphosate. Although I would not normally provide Wikipedia as a reference this link to its entry on this chemical is very comprehensive. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyphosate


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope she feels better soon


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Sage! Hope it is nothing serious...please let us know!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope all is well - how worrying.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope your vet figures it out. Waiting for results, paws crossed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Waiting for news...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope Sage is okay !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sending hugs. I hope Sage is all right.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope she's okay!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How is Sage today? What did the vet say?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had the blood work run about 2 weeks ago and all was fine. They said she had a bacteria in her stool. Gave me a vile to give her when I got home, and other medication 2 times a day for 5 days. I ask about pancreatitis and they said no. I also mentioned Round up and they said as long as she did not actually eat the weed no. All of her symptoms meet that of the Nexgard, and I had them mark the charts of all no Nexgard.

She ate good this morning and some last night (not the food the vet recommended). First time she has not gotten me up at night to potty. Her stool was not as soft when she first went outside, then after she ate she when again within a hour, it was a little softer than the first time, but not what it was before. I had the loose bowls before when I first got her and I think that was nerves, but she has settled down a lot. She has one sofa that she goes to. By the way this is one I do not think I can train not to jump, with her long legs I am not to worried.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing a little better


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a relief....glad to hear she is doing better.

Viking Queen


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Whew! I was worried for her! Thanks for letting us all know she's ok.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

It is good to hear nothing life threatening was DX. I hope things get back to normal in short order for all of you.

And, thank you for sharing your story. With additional searching about flea & tick remedies I believe I have gained some valuable knowledge.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

They are so helpless it is awful when they just lay and look at you because they are ill. She did something I have never had a poodle do before prior to Vet visit. She stood up put her front feet down, and laid her head on her front paws, while having her back end up in the air and stood there. She did it 3 times on her bed, then on the patio and them when I was holding her on my lap. I assume she must have had some pain, not doing it since vet visit, but boy did she have some bad gas, wow.

She still is not herself, but she is eating, and not pooping so much only 3 times today. I checked with her breeder to see if she had any allergies to chicken and she said no. She gave the same advise, said take a stool sample, she though it might be pancreatitis as will. I really like this breeder, I send her an e-mail within 24 hours she responds


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> They are so helpless it is awful when they just lay and look at you because they are ill. She did something I have never had a poodle do before prior to Vet visit. She stood up put her front feet down, and laid her head on her front paws, while having her back end up in the air and stood there. She did it 3 times on her bed, then on the patio and them when I was holding her on my lap. I assume she must have had some pain, not doing it since vet visit, but boy did she have some bad gas, wow.


They do that bowing pose when their bellies hurt. Poor little girl. Hopefully she feels better after passing gas


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she's on the mend. Thanks for keeping us updated. Many hugs from all of us.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I just saw this, and so glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief! I'm glad you brought her right in.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so glad she is doing better! Keep us posted!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Emilio does that bowing when he is having pancreatitis. So sad, I can tell he is in so much pain! I'm sorry Sage isn't feeling well!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Stryder stretches like that when he's got a stomach ache.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad Sage is okay, what a relief !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> They are so helpless it is awful when they just lay and look at you because they are ill. She did something I have never had a poodle do before prior to Vet visit. She stood up put her front feet down, and laid her head on her front paws, while having her back end up in the air and stood there. She did it 3 times on her bed, then on the patio and them when I was holding her on my lap. I assume she must have had some pain, not doing it since vet visit, but boy did she have some bad gas, wow.
> 
> She still is not herself, but she is eating, and not pooping so much only 3 times today. I checked with her breeder to see if she had any allergies to chicken and she said no. She gave the same advise, said take a stool sample, she though it might be pancreatitis as will. I really like this breeder, I send her an e-mail within 24 hours she responds



They did not run the bloodwork again? They could tell from her bloodwork if she had pancreatitis. You really ought to know, as she needs to stay on a very low fat diet if she is prone to it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh Glory, I'm just now reading this. I sure hope Sage is okay. Fingers crossed Will continue reading now.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I had the blood work run about 2 weeks ago and all was fine. They said she had a bacteria in her stool. Gave me a vile to give her when I got home, and other medication 2 times a day for 5 days. I ask about pancreatitis and they said no. I also mentioned Round up and they said as long as she did not actually eat the weed no. All of her symptoms meet that of the Nexgard, and I had them mark the charts of all no Nexgard.
> 
> She ate good this morning and some last night (not the food the vet recommended). First time she has not gotten me up at night to potty. Her stool was not as soft when she first went outside, then after she ate she when again within a hour, it was a little softer than the first time, but not what it was before. I had the loose bowls before when I first got her and I think that was nerves, but she has settled down a lot. She has one sofa that she goes to. By the way this is one I do not think I can train not to jump, with her long legs I am not to worried.


Oh wow, so thankful she's doing better!!!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I just read this and I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you all for telling me your dogs have gotten in the same position, I never saw that before, but I said to my Aunt she must be in pain. I am giving her her medication and she is back lively again and eating. However she went #2 yesterday morning 2 times, ;but has not went since and has had 2 meals and some cookies, hope she dies not constipated.

She has really taken to my Aunt Alma and wants to be with her, it is cute, my Aunt is 86 and loves every minute of Sage on her lap. With her potty problems she is either held when out of the kitchen or in her crate, until I am sure she is ok


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad she is doing better. Have you thought about giving some pumpkin? It seems to balance upset intestines whether the problem is the runs or being blocked up. Rice is good for solidifying things, but can be constipating if they get too much.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad she is doing better. Have you thought about giving some pumpkin? It seems to balance upset intestines whether the problem is the runs or being blocked up. Rice is good for solidifying things, but can be constipating if they get too much.


Yes I gave he pumpkin but she would not eat it, she would not eat hamburger and rice. I feed it to her and she spit it out (I was covered with pumpkin, hamburger and rice), LOL. She would not even eat her favorite cookies. She is eating now, and went to the toy box to pull out her toys and put in neat little pile last night. Now I am a little concerned as she has not pooped since yesterday morning and she had dinner and breakfast this morning, so I am watching her close. Plan on giving her pumpkin tonight with her dinner


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't think it's too unusual for it to take them system a bit to start moving again after they have felt unwell. Keep an eye but I don't think you need to be too concerned.


----------

